
The story of Eight Days, one of Sony’s canceled big bets - elorant
https://www.polygon.com/features/2019/11/20/20973181/the-story-of-eight-days-one-of-sonys-canceled-big-bets
======
Aloha
Cancellation is the hardest thing that an executive can do. Even when its the
right choice, it takes courage and temerity to do so.

------
kyo3
Genuinely interested in this console generation for some reason, seemed to be
so important for the transition to online, but then we saw another reversal
right after. It’s mistakes like this that I think caused Sony to re-pivot.
Thanks for sharing.

~~~
grawprog
The current console generation seems like a step backwards to me honestly. I
wasn't the biggest fan of the ps3/Xbox360 era, but those consoles(and the wii)
were still what I think of as consoles. They used processors and architectures
that were different from off the shelf PC's, there were actually some pretty
great games that came out then, despite the sea of AAA push button to watch
interactive cutscene games. Hell the ps3 even got my dad into online gaming
with GTA5 and before that the last games he'd really gotten into or played
were on the n64

This generation just seems meh to me. They don't really do anything a PC can't
do, they might as well be off the shelf specially configured PC's with locked
down firmware and software, the games are much the same as the last
generation, nothing really all that innovative or interesting from what i've
seen, they lack functionality the previous generations had.

Growing up, each new console generation kind of blew your mind compared to the
previous one. The ps4/Xbox1 and even the switch to an extent(though I'd say
that's the closest to what I feel like a game console should be) don't really
seem like anything special compared to previous consoles.

